# New indoor kart racing facility in Phoenix



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

Have you guys seen this - K1 Speed has opened a new center in Phoenix these guys are popular out west and a blast to race at - check out the website 

K1 Speed Indoor Go Kart Racing - Eight Centers Nationwide

K1 Speed Indoor Go Kart Racing - Phoenix, Scottsdale, Glendale

track is something like 1200 feet long, and has a 56 foot long tunnel to race through ....


----------



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

idk if anyone has been in yet, they have a grand opening party this saturday feb26th with Boris Said and Mike Skinner in Attendance ....might be worth checking out 

K1 Speed Phoenix Opening Party – Saturday February 26th K1 Speed


----------

